# Your attention is needed



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yesterday in the name of Homeland Security they shut down all communication for 30 seconds. Perhaps you wonder why your radio went dead. It would give Obama the power to cut all communications. Now he wants to control the internet through "net neutrality". My guess is there is to much conservative talk and he wants to make sure everything is "partisan fair". Maybe in the next election to be "partisan fair" we will have to let extremist liberals vote twice.



> Grassfire Nation Update
> 
> Bruce,
> 
> ...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Mein Gott!
The anti Christ is upon us!
:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually I think the hypocrisy is humorous. I remember the liberals getting their panties in a wad over the Patriot Act. Now with Obama as president their willing to let him do even more without a peep. I just get a heck of a kick out of pointing out the mental migetry (new word for a liberal intellectual).


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Except for our belief in God, conspiracy theories, alcohol use and hunting opportunities,,,we have a lot in common Plains. :lol:
Still,,, I know you care about me,,,and that means a lot. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Except for our belief in God, conspiracy theories, alcohol use and hunting opportunities,,,we have a lot in common Plains. :lol:
> Still,,, I know you care about me,,,and that means a lot. :beer:


 :rollin: :beer:


----------

